# Early Gobble reports (updated)



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

Early Gobble reports. I know it's a little early but I can hear a lonely Tom sounding off behind the house this morning here in paulding. Anyone else hearing any?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 29, 2015)

Heard a group of 4-5 gobblers on the limb two weekends ago while duck hunting. They gobbled at every shot fired until they flew down.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 29, 2015)

Been gobbling since last day of deer season here in S E GA


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

I sure love the anticipation!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 29, 2015)

We rabbit hunted a place in Butts Co. yesterday. There were hen tracks all in the logging road along with a big set of gobbler tracks. No doubt, he is already courting the girls.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'll start going and listening in March.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Jan 29, 2015)

Starting to see groups form in the fields..shouldn't be long.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 29, 2015)

It really isn't that early. It's February for all practical purposes. Our season may open in March but the birds will be doing their thing weeks before we get to hunt em.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 29, 2015)

I aint even saw a turkey nowhere up here yet.


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 29, 2015)

Gobble all winter long here.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Havnt heard any gobbling yet. Did find some sign.
The ground up here is super hard even when wet.
Sometimes you have to look really hard to find their sign.
Found these toe marks and looked a little bit more and found a single track. Pretty nice gobbler track.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I aint even saw a turkey nowhere up here yet.



I haven't seen a turkey around where I live in 8 years.


----------



## chuggins3473 (Jan 29, 2015)

We maintenanced or food plots two weeks ago and saw a small group of young gobblers and a hen and tracks and droppings everywhere!  Can't wait!


----------



## sman (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't want to hear or see one till I can hunt him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 29, 2015)

What is this gobble ya'll speak of?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> What is this gobble ya'll speak of?



Get back in the Billy thread idjit!!!


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 29, 2015)

seen groups all deer season!  and they keep getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 30, 2015)

I heard a couple of jake gobbles two weeks ago. They were on the roost with a group of hens.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Jan 30, 2015)

This guy was gobbling last week and so were his brothers ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Early Gobble reports. I know it's a little early but I can hear a lonely Tom sounding off behind the house this morning here in paulding. Anyone else hearing any?



I  was amazed at the group of turkeys I saw at Paulding Forest during the November deer gun hunt....I watched them gobble, cut, purring, kickin stratchin for a half hour fifty yards from my stand....I was videoing with my phone then my phone died and lost it all. I know where I'll be in March


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2015)

mauser64 said:


> It really isn't that early. It's February for all practical purposes. Our season may open in March but the birds will be doing their thing weeks before we get to hunt em.



Yep. It should get cranked up in the next couple of weeks. I'm almost ready to shake winter off my back and hit the woods.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 31, 2015)

I hear them all winter long.  Its when turkey season opens that they don't make a sound.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I hear them all winter long.  Its when turkey season opens that they don't make a sound.



LOL, I thought that only happened where I hunt!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 31, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I hear them all winter long.  Its when turkey season opens that they don't make a sound.



They are always on the neighbors property gobbling.  I'd say 80% of the birds I've killed I've called off of someone elses property.  I mostly hunt on small tracts.


----------



## triton63 (Jan 31, 2015)

Watched five gobblers with beards about 5-7 inches each feeding in our back pasture two days ago.  Not trophies but the most gobblers I have seen on our land, ever.


----------



## kiltman (Feb 1, 2015)

> group of turkeys I saw at Paulding Forest during the November deer gun hunt



  They're just like the deer, see them during the off season and nothing during the hunting season!  LOL...   I was bow hunting up there once and had a large parade of turkeys come by the stand.  As much noise as they were making, it made me wonder why i was trying to be so quiet.


----------



## rbuck2 (Feb 1, 2015)

I see 6 turkeys every morning in my neighbors feild at 8:30. Every morning


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 2, 2015)

*sunday morn 2/1/2015*

nada

s&r


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Feb 2, 2015)

Watched four gobblers with 9-11" beards on Friday. but the hens were 800 yards away.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Despite the cold and the wind I have heard 3 gobbles this morning right behind the house! Me and the boys have nicknamed this Tom Ol trusty!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 7, 2015)

Spread out a little but I did hear a few gobbles this morning.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll head out listening toward the end of the month.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2015)

ttt


----------



## Hammer Spank (Feb 13, 2015)

Its pointless for me to listen in N ga. They wont even be broken up from winter flocks and headed toward spring ranges until right near the opener.


----------



## hoytman308 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Yes sir...*

Got several on camera in full strut.  Haven't went and listened but I'm sure with this happening they are probably gobbling.


----------



## wooly (Feb 15, 2015)

*term*



blood on the ground said:


> Get back in the Billy thread idjit!!!



You guys are too funny. I haven't heard that word used since I was a kid. You must be from my generation (old). Ha!

Love theses funnies! AND the crazy birds!


----------



## VA Rebel (Feb 17, 2015)

Saw two longbeards Struttin before we got this dang snow....


----------



## grasskiller (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump. I need to hear some reports to get the blood boiling! Anybody hearing any birds?


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 22, 2015)

grasskiller said:


> Bump. I need to hear some reports to get the blood boiling! Anybody hearing any birds?



Yes, had 2 fired up this evening down here in central Florida


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

I would expect things to really get going soon.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 25, 2015)

I deer hunted a lease this past season and I seen more gobblers and heard more gobbling on this property during deer season than any property i've ever hunted during turkey season.I can't imagine what that place sounds like opening day of turkey season. 

We have been rabbit hunting every weekend but the past two weekends they have started getting vocal on that tract we rabbit hunt on.


----------



## sman (Feb 27, 2015)

I really didn't want to hear one until the season was closer but I just heard 2.  They had about 15 hens strutting around.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 27, 2015)

I haven't even been out to listen. don't want to torcher myself like that this early. I'll go and listen the week before the youth season and go from there. I'm hunting non pressured private land so it's not like I'm competing for a tree.


----------



## bloodline77 (Feb 27, 2015)

Had 5 gobbling good  this am in tree and on ground! This is in Elbert county


----------



## sman (Feb 27, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> I haven't even been out to listen. don't want to torcher myself like that this early. I'll go and listen the week before the youth season and go from there. I'm hunting non pressured private land so it's not like I'm competing for a tree.



Same here. I stopped to see if I could find a big pecan tree we pushed out of our yard 7 or 8 years ago.  Gobbbbllle!  I look over the fence and there they are.  Time has frozen.


----------



## GameReaper13 (Feb 28, 2015)

Herd one gobble on roost behind my house yesterday morning.


----------



## blong (Feb 28, 2015)

We open in 14 days and I have  not scouted yet. Year in and out the spring moving week is march 12-18. Its useless to listen here until  then because they will be elsewhere by the opener.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2015)

Had one lone Tom sounding off hot and heavy Tuesday morning. 
My daughter and I just took a long walk across mine and two neighbors properties and seen more sign than I have seen in many years! We have a sandy place in a logging road that stretches for about 200yrds and it literally looked as if the turkey had been square dancing back there! 
Sure looking forward to the youth opener!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2015)

Made my way up to my favorite listening spot before daylight this morning. Had 2 gobbling within 100 yards as the first crows sounded off. I never made a sound simply set back and enjoyed the show.


----------



## supaman002 (Mar 9, 2015)

I went to my peach co lease to listen yesterday morning and had 3 to 4 sounding off went back out in the evening to listen for them fly up and hit an owl call and nothing, not a sound didnt hear them fly up or talk, hope they are still in the area


----------



## hoytman308 (Mar 9, 2015)

Checked my cam yesterday evening and while I was there roosted some birds.  Didn't hear anything else but them flying up.  Trail cam pics are showing that the 4-6 jakes have taken over the hen flock while the gobblers are all alone now.  It may change over the next few weeks but if it doesn't then those toms might be already in the bag!!  Man I can't wait!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Nothing making a sound here in paulding this morning.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Mar 12, 2015)

Had two birds hammering from 8 to about 9 on Cohutta WMA this morning.  They responded only to pileated woodpeckers calling or hammering on trees.  Crows everywhere and nothing.  Nice to hear them gobbling though!


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChattNFHunter said:


> Had two birds hammering from 8 to about 9 on Cohutta WMA this morning.  They responded only to pileated woodpeckers calling or hammering on trees.  Crows everywhere and nothing.  Nice to hear them gobbling though!



That ought to be good for another 100 hunters on Cohutta opening day.
Thanks.


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 12, 2015)

It was eerily quiet this morning at my lease in Whitesburg/Southern Carroll County.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Mar 12, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> That ought to be good for another 100 hunters on Cohutta opening day.
> Thanks.



But only between the hours of 8 and 9.


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Mar 12, 2015)

Three or four birds talking good until about 9 this am in Turner co


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Mar 12, 2015)

96,500 acres to hunt.  I have no problem turkey hunting or deer hunting Cohutta and dealing with people.  In fact I never see anyone up there.  Cohutta will always have 400+ turkey hunters signed in every season.  Biggest WMA and best known mountain WMA.  I don't think my one post telling people that I happened to hear a couple birds gobbling on the roost then shutting up on the ground is going to attract any more people than your stories about killing birds up there.  Perhaps  it did sell a few dozen woodpecker calls though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2015)

ChattNFHunter said:


> 96,500 acres to hunt.  I have no problem turkey hunting or deer hunting Cohutta and dealing with people.  In fact I never see anyone up there.  Cohutta will always have 400+ turkey hunters signed in every season.  Biggest WMA and best known mountain WMA.  I don't think my one post telling people that I happened to hear a couple birds gobbling on the roost then shutting up on the ground is going to attract any more people than your stories about killing birds up there.  Perhaps  it did sell a few dozen woodpecker calls though.



I agree!


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Those stories are from years ago when there were actually birds up there. I havnt seen or heard a gobbler up there for a long time. I just hunt there now for sentimental reasons. The two you heard were probably lost, passing thru or following a corn trail. 
Good luck with them.


----------



## gregg (Mar 13, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Those stories are from years ago when there were actually birds up there. I havnt seen or heard a gobbler up there for a long time. I just hunt there now for sentimental reasons. The two you heard were probably lost, passing thru or following a corn trail.
> Good luck with them.



Yeah, I saw those 2 birds too, they were definitely passing through, going down to West Point Lake corps land based on the tags I saw


----------

